# Quebec in August '10



## TravelerMel (Dec 29, 2009)

Thinking of booking Club Vacances Toutes Saisons (#2621) in Beaupre next August for a family vacation (kids: 10 1/2; 7). Looks like there is tons to do in the area -- biking, hiking, waterfalls, Quebec City, etc --but not much to do on resort (although we're ok with swimming if the weather is good...). Any tuggers have good/bad to say? Previous threads seem to endorse this area but we usually stay in bigger resorts (Massanutten, Smuggs) although we don't do much more than swim! Also, will no a/c bother us late August? Thanks as always for your opinions!!!!!


----------



## MoiAl (Jan 9, 2010)

Having no air in late August shouldn't pose a problem. Quebec City will be great for walking, you'll need a couple of days there. The food off the beaten path is great. The little villages and towns along the St Lawrence are really neat. Enjoy


----------



## cd5 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Native Quebecer's point of view...*

I've been to Club Vacances twice in the past and it is not reall the type of resort where you would stay and sit by the pool... That said, the outdoor pool is heated and good to keep the kids occupied when you come back from a day out.
Could get warm (unpredictable at that time of year, I got married in mid-August and it was the hottest day of that summer!) however condos are located going up towards the Mont Ste-Anne ski hill and just above the St.Lawrence River (amazing view of Ile d'Orleans as you go down the hill towards the highway) therefore there is always a breeze. 
The condos are more like appartments, not luxurious but very clean and well kept.
You would be about 20-25 minutes by car outside of downtown Quebec City.
About 10 minutes away from the Montmorency Falls (hiking trails) & Ile d'Orleans, and about 1.5 to 2 hours away from the Charlevoix region with it's beautiful scenery and whale watching on the Saguenay River. There's so much to see and do that you won't be at the resort much... Old Quebec itself can be toured on foot and can easily take 2 or 3 days to explore.
It's a good place to explore the region from and rest your head at night.
They have fans for the bedrooms in the summer, fireplace if it gets cool at night (electric baseboards for heating as well).
Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## ausman (Jan 18, 2010)

It is a very good location, we were last there July 2007 but have visited Quebec a number of times in the past.

The A/C is not a problem, and the attraction is close proximity to Quebec and the surrounding areas.

All enjoyable, my kids were older but underage and enjoyed a days tour of the vineyards and sampling the most of the stay. They even briefly studied on their French beforehand and their muttered replies may have helped. 

The pool was actually under utilised compared to many places. 

But definitely, the attraction is the area and Old Quebec. 10 and 7 year old kids should be able to enjoy the attractions. However if you go just to enjoy the resort features you will be disappointed.


----------



## ausman (Jan 18, 2010)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 19, 2010)

*Fireworks!*

If you're in the area early enough in August, be sure to take in one of the fireworks displays that take place at Montmarcy.  It looks like it ends August 11 this year.  That was a highlight of our trip two years ago.  Amazing fireworks display in a beautiful setting - against the waterfall.

If you go to the Quebec website and search on fireworks, you'll get a brief page of info.

http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/accueil0.html


----------



## TravelerMel (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions! We expect this to be a "different" vacation (filled with sightseeing instead of our usual loafing...) but that's good, and we are looking forward to it! As long as we can tolerate the unit without AC for an occasional night in and/or morning, we'll be fine.


----------



## northpole (Jan 20, 2010)

If the kids get bored, there's a great water/theme park 20km north of the city in Valcartier.  At one time it was the largest waterpark in Canada, but now other large ones have been built.  There are over 35 waterslides and 2 rivers.  It can get quite busy if the weather is hot, so I'd suggest going on a weekday.

Here's the website:
http://www.valcartier.com/page.aspx?GP=166&SID=191&LA=EN

The whale watching cruises are usually fun for the family as well.  What's quite unique is that there are usually Beluga whales (small white whales) that look really amazing in the dark St. Lawrence/ Saguenay water.

There are also quite a few outfits that offer white water rafting.  This company offers regular white water rafting, but also a "discovery" package that is mostly small rapids and open to children starting at age 7.

http://www.newwaveexpeditions.com/

Old Quebec City is really amazing, it's like walking through a live museam.  There are so many places to eat and shop, and the city is really clean.

I'm not sure how long you're staying, but a day trip by train to Montreal is also quite fun.  I lived in Quebec City from the time I was 7 until 12, I used to love going to Montreal by train.  Not so much for Montreal, more for the train trip...

Also, whether you're religious or not, there is a large Basilica/Cathedral in Beaupre right near where you're staying.  It's just amazing to walk through.  It's open every day, and you can just park and walk in and around.  Many catholics do a pilgrimage to the church, we're not catholic, but we'd usually go every year "just because", if you've never been to a large cathedral, it's definitely worth a couple of hours.  Even as a 7 year old boy I was quite impressed.  Here's their website http://www.ssadb.qc.ca/


Have a great trip!


----------



## strandlover (Mar 29, 2010)

You must visit Baie St. Paul and La Malbaie (about 90 minutes from St. Anne de Beaupré).  There is whale watching at La Malbaie / Point au Pic.

Visit one of the many auberges (French for Inn) for a sumptuous 5-course dinner.

One of my favorite places in the world.. enjoy!


----------

